# DISCOVERY ATLAS : INDIA REVEALED



## sakrishna (May 29, 2007)

MUST WATCH! The last part is simply superb. Mixed with awesome Music and comments. Will definitely make any Indian feel proud of India. 

(But J&K is missing on the logo. hno: But I'm not here for a debate on that.)




> *Life in the Land of Gods*
> 
> Four years in the making, Discovery Atlas: India Revealed is a stunning portrait of an incredible nation. By
> following the lives of several people across India, we discover the country's heart and hopes and dreams. Viewers
> ...







































> *India is a nation that will always be driven by hope. For this is the one country on earth where not even
> death can put an end to dreams and ambition.*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Truly fascinating video... 
I actually watched all of them


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Amazing videos, watch all of them as well and loved the stories and the photography.


This quote at the final chapter (and in your signature) is remarkable:

"India is a nation that will always be driven by hope. For this is the one country on earth where not even 
death can put an end to dreams and ambition."


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

deleted


----------

